# Useful gift for friends emigrating to Australia



## Me_Me (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi all!!

Just wondered if anyone could give me some ideas of useful goodbye gifts for my friends who are emigrating to Australia - I'd like to give them something pertinent to their new life..... 

Thanks


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

Me_Me said:


> Hi all!!
> 
> Just wondered if anyone could give me some ideas of useful goodbye gifts for my friends who are emigrating to Australia - I'd like to give them something pertinent to their new life.....
> 
> Thanks


What sort of people are they? Is it to be a serious present or something to make them smile (like a naked woman apron for hubby when hes using the barbie )

Chat soon

Rach xxxx


----------



## april (Jul 22, 2007)

I think a promise to send them their favourite food that they miss greatly a few months after they arrive in Australia would be the best gift ever. 

When I left for Japan, meaningful but unthinking friends loaded me up with gifts that I felt obligated to take to Japan. Things like stuffed toy kangaroos that took up precious suitcase space, a diary (which I could have used, but not if it mean leaving behind my CDs in place) etc. In their eyes it was only small and didn't weigh much, but in my eyes it was sacrificing a couple of kilos and a litre of space. (however much that is in cubic cms.) And even later when they asked me what I would like for my birthday and Christmas, I said "Chicken twisties thanks!" no-one sent it over, but instead I got more Australian memorabilia like boomerangs (in Tokyo??) and Aussie flag handbags. Ah bless their well-meaning little hearts.


----------



## Hazel (May 30, 2007)

I agree completely with April! I got some very sweet presents from well-meaning family and friends but I must be honest...I left some of the stuff accidentally-on-purpose at my stepfather's huge house (chose his because it's such a big, echoey house and it could do with some stuff filling it up, lol). I would have luuuurved it if someone had offered to send me foods and things once I'd already moved. Another thing I would have appreciated in particular would've been magazines....like those equivalent to Women's Weekly...the ones that have a whole lot of local news and stories in them. Another gift that my stepfather gave me that I reallly appreciated was when at the last minute, just before going into the airport, he gave me the equivalent of AU$85 to use for my little girl once we got to the other side. It was very thoughtful of him because that's just what I did. Very soon after arriving in Oz, I told my little girl that her Grandpa wanted her to choose something Australian to celebrate getting over safely and she was sooo pleased. It meant a lot to me because it started our first few days on a very positive footing for not only us parents, but for the little one too : -)


----------



## Sharen (Jun 4, 2009)

A gift is a thing which strengthens the bond of love an affection.
Gifts can be simple or extravagant, and last for only a brief while (a flower picked in the yard from your child) or a lifetime (a piece of jewelry).
The gift can be any size, shape, color or price. It may be purchased, found, or made. To the individual whose primary love language is receiving gifts, the cost of the gift will matter little.


----------

